# Rocky Fork reports



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone fishing Rocky Fork the last few days? Looking for recent reports on saugeye bite. I fished there 2 weeks ago. It was slow then with 3 saugeye that day but only 1 keeper a 16 inch fish. Catfish were active that day.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

The wife and I fished today. 3 saugeye 9 yellow perch and 10 catfish on night crawlers and minnows. Water 77 degrees yet 2 trailers in the lot when I got there at 8 this morning and maybe 6 or 8 when we left at 3 this afternoon. All fish were caught drifting.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice report. I haven't been to RF in about a month. I'd like to get back out there before bow season starts.


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wally Diver said:


> The wife and I fished today. 3 saugeye 9 yellow perch and 10 catfish on night crawlers and minnows. Water 77 degrees yet 2 trailers in the lot when I got there at 8 this morning and maybe 6 or 8 when we left at 3 this afternoon. All fish were caught drifting.


Does rocky fork have a decent perch population? And if so where might I hook a few from the bank if there is any good bank spots


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes it has tons of perch. VERY few "keepers sized though.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

There are some nice size ones in there but hard to find them mostly small ones. 
I'd try down by the old restaurant if fishing from the bank. Around the islands if in a boat.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

What size where the catfish you were catching up there?Ive always wanted to try Rocky Fork and I'm getting burnt out fishing Cowan.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rfl channel cats run from 3-6 lbs with some nice ones up to about 13 lbs. it not a numbers lake but definitely a "quality" fishery


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone catching any crappie on Rocky Fork?


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I fished Monday not much luck 8 small perch and blue gills.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Wolfman29 said:


> Anyone catching any crappie on Rocky Fork?


The Amish have had GREAT success w/them Other past few winters. Why you most likely will not.


----------



## Wolfman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

Crappie reports there? Amish cleaned them out huh?


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

Wolfman29 said:


> Crappie reports there? Amish cleaned them out huh?


LOL I don't get that either.


----------

